# What do you call yours?



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm sure this question must have been asked before, but I couldn't find it. 
I've become aware that a number of you have a name for your motorhome. I haven't come up with a name for ours. Our Toad is called Bridget - as in Bridget the Midget. The X-Trail is called Betsey (her previous owner named her so we kept it), but am stumped for a name for the M/H

So to inspire me

What do you call your motorhome and why?


----------



## wiggyboo (Jun 21, 2010)

Oooo I like this!

Ours is called Bee Beez ... because the number plate is BBZ and my son liked it!

AJ


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Myrtle the motorhome ! wifes idea NOT mine, but it has stuck !!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ours is called rather unimaginatively Dora (Dora the explorer)


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

There's some great names coming. I like Dora the Explorer :lol:


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Renee Rapido! (Mrs Colpots idea obviously!!)


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Ours is called Herman (the German) but perhaps given the World Cup results we should change it :roll: 

Sometimes we call him Hermie for short but he is definitely a he and not a she.

Shortly someone who has no soul will be along to suggest that this topic is a bit trite for MHF but power to your elbow I say.

Milly


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Ours is Wally. It was named after the first letter of its registration. At about the time we bought the motorhome we traded in our two cars to buy 1 nearly new car. We then had two, new to us, vehicles which happened to have similarities in the number plates. Calling the van 'Wally' helped us to remember which was which and was also a tribute to my uncle Wallie.

Mostly though we refer to it as 'the van'. 



Chris


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine is Waommie because of the number plate.


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ours is called Meg Because we are a Burstner Megavan
Dawn


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Freddie Jnr for the motorhome.

FJ at the start of the numberplate and as we live on Frederick St the house is called Freddie Snr, MH smaller than house so got jnr.

The previous one was called Homie the adventure wagon, HME in the numberplate and he was home from home.

Ben


----------



## Tklybeard (Nov 27, 2009)

Ours is called IVY as she is an Ivceco previous have been Bertha the Bus (Iveco 45/10) and Keris the camper (renault master ambulance. All named by SWIMBO


----------



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

Ours is called "The Van" pronounced how Clarkson says Jag lol


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ours is call Neenar cos it looks like a fire *****! We even have a massive chubb fire extinguisher to put in front when we go on rallies/meets just for effect!

Ha!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*name*

Ours is STEFFI, because she is German, reliable but also beautiful.

Barrie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ours is Stella2 (we leave off the 2 when being familiar with her :roll: )
The original Stella was an Autocruise Starfire - from the astronomical connection. Our second 'van is a Pilote Galaxy, the connection is continued, so Stella2 was christened. 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ours doesn't have a name, we didn't bother, if we find its ears we'll name it.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Our first m/h,was called FROG. Its first two letters were FR,and it was 09.When we went to swap to this reg,the chap at DVLA asked why we chose this number,our reply,"Cos' ,it's a Renault!" his reply," Do NOT take it into France".lol. Somebody?, printed on the number plate,"JTS n Hopalong on Tour",naughty but ........
Jented.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I am not very creative so our Autotrail Apache is "Patch" Managed to find a small white toy dog with a black patch over one eye which we carry as a mascot. Yes I know its a bit sad :lol: :lol: :lol: 




Trevor


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

The one we just sold was called Brad...because we thought when we bought him he would become a bit of a money pit, but that didn't turn out to be the case fortunately but the name stuck


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

ours is eddy as its a euramobil the wife and now the kids name all the cars and bikes that we have had over time and there has been a few



terry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ours is called Nessie, cos shes the monster in my driveway   

Previous one was Nellie, big white elephant in me driveway.........


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ours is called Annie as it is the Anniversary Clubman


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

ASH because that icelandic volcano was the cause of our purchase


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> ASH because that icelandic volcano was the cause of our purchase


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I like that one


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I can't take credit as it was mrs T's idea :idea:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

carolgavin said:


> Ours is called Nessie, cos shes the monster in my driveway
> 
> Previous one was Nellie, big white elephant in me driveway.........


These names I like and may even adopt, especially Nellie, cos ours is exactly the same - looming large in the driveway :lol:

Love your sense of humour


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

We call ours The Chucklebus because that is exactly what it is.


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Ours is Wanda! 
Quicker to write down than motorhome and we thought it sounded appropriate if a little corny!

Shirley


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

We bought ours with the intention of spending a lot of time in Scotland. Called him Hamish so he'd fit in there!


----------



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ours is 'Morrison', as in VAN Morrison.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

ours is called Minnie as in Minnie HaHa, although I don,t think she belonged to the Cheyenne tribe...  
Margaret


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

HH66 said:


> We bought ours with the intention of spending a lot of time in Scotland. Called him Hamish so he'd fit in there!


Surely Hamish would be near to or around about the hame?

Scots joke :wink:


----------



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

I like this post. Its really interesting. Ours is called POPO2. the original popo got her name from the number plate and the name has stuck.

Our friends now have the "yellow" house but they have had a white and a blue house according to colours on the vans.

Joyce


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We call ours "the bus" but with the number plate DVA it would have to be.......... DEEVA


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

'er indoors calls it Bertie, as in Bertie Bolero. When she thinks it needs cleaning, she calls it Dirty Bertie. Stupid really but we must all be a bit bonkers.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Ours is Panda because it is black and white and looks like she's smiling, so we have a fluffy toy Panda in the window. We also have a small Freedom caravan and that looks like a penguin so he's called Pereguin. We also have two leprechauns and a doll called Helen who all have personal stories to tell! We're all daft but is'nt it fun  :lol: :roll:


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

oh....that a slippery slope....asking for help naming your pride and joy !!!!

Lots of you will know that our RV was called GAV, after his registration....now that we have bought a place in Morocco, and are selling GAV, some smart friends of ours came up with a name for our new house in Agadir....yep....GAV-IS-GON....still not quite sure that we will adopt this idea....our kids are cringing as we speak !!!

Jenny


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I wanted to call ours Sundew.
Why?
Sundew was the name of the 1957 Grand National Winner (my birth year).
Sundew was also the name given to the rather large walking dragline which I was always in awe of as a small child growing up in Corby, Northamptonshire. (see here 
)
Sundew seemed to fit the rather large Dethleffs to a tee.

However, Mrs O bought a cuddly toy from Ikea and named him and the motorhome (also male) - Bernard. He does always bring us a great deal of comfort.  

Regards,
JohnSundew

Oops, my link ended up in the wrong place? ...and it is the wrong link!


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Ours is Delores because there's a sort of classy faded glory about her and the name seemed perfect. An air of "I'm ready for my close-up now Mr DeMille" about her! She has these really lovely lamps inside that are so reminicent of a bygone era - well I think so anyway!

(I'd add a photo to show you by don't know how... first it's the wrong format, then it's too big - it's only 46.1kb - how much smaller can it get..?)



OK - Sorted now - lamps at the back!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

"Beautiful" cause we just love her. :roll: 

Wobby


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Ozzyjohn said:


> I wanted to call ours Sundew.
> Why?
> Sundew was the name of the 1957 Grand National Winner (my birth year).
> Sundew was also the name given to the rather large walking dragline which I was always in awe of as a small child growing up in Corby, Northamptonshire. (see here
> ...


John

Did you mean this? Confused http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drosera

What is a walking dragline? Is it some sort of a parade of men dressed as women in the North East?  

Milly


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi John 

Have got it now - wow its big    

link here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundew_(dragline)

Note you need to put the whole address in including (dragline) I just cant get it to include it in the address.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the working link. Yes, that's the one.

As a young boy my father took me to see it. I actually stood in the bucket (which was big enough to hold some ridiculous number of double decker buses) and to walk/climb all over it. Dad used to get extra shifts to "watch" the draglines overnight and he sometimes took me with him. Happy days!

Regards,
John


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Bernard


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Snap!

As in ours is called Bernard also (not my choice, see previous page).

Regards,
John


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Fat Franky :lol:


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I was deleting numbers from my mobile phone contacts list.

There was a Bernard in there.

I said out loud to my colleague..."Bernard.... who the hell is Bernard, I don't know anyone called Bernard"

A few weeks later i bought "Bernard".

Freddiebooks


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Herman the German. :lol:


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

We have not named our's as such, but refer to it as Moby........


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

We keep saying that we need to pick a name for her, but cannot agree on any.

I wanted to name her 'Fredrica' as our tow car is called 'Freddie'.
(my husband named the car this because its a Fiat - Freddie the Fiat. :roll: )

So I thought 'Fredrica' (Girl) and Freddie (Boy) would go nice together.

Anita


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Or Teddy - she could be all sexy like! then you would have Teddy and Freddy.

Greenie


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Another "Wanda" here!

I suppose it is better than "roamin", and we did have to 'fish deep' for the readies!


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

This is great. Sat here giggling at all you mad lot and your daft/sweet/and just plain funny names. keep 'em coming guys :lol:


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Ours is "Henry Vernon" after my departed brother who left me a few bob to play with, bless him!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

smithies said:


> oh....that a slippery slope....asking for help naming your pride and joy !!!!
> 
> Lots of you will know that our RV was called GAV, after his registration....now that we have bought a place in Morocco, and are selling GAV, some smart friends of ours came up with a name for our new house in Agadir....yep....GAV-IS-GON....still not quite sure that we will adopt this idea....our kids are cringing as we speak !!!
> 
> Jenny


 :lol: :lol: I think you've just got to go with it!!


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

flyingpig said:


> Ours is "Henry Vernon" after my departed brother who left me a few bob to play with, bless him!


Thats a good point. The reason we have a motorhome now is due to some money left by lovely MIL. Perhaps we could call her Joanie.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Surprisingly have struggled a bit naming this one, was originally Wilbur as in 'wilbur wagon' which was the name of a previous van, affectionately known as the 's*****ing wagon'   by my so called friends. only ever used it on my own :roll: 
Now known as THE MAN as in van the man morrison. wanted to call it bruce as that means swift, but it confused next door's dog :lol: 
Sue


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Not sure yet....we refer to it as the van....but Costa Plenty has been suggested....or Hymie....! We have a Hymer!!!!


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

Ours is called peggy.... cos she`s a Peugeot lol :lol:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Ours is called Wendy. 

Years ago when we bought our first van our kids called her Mummy's Wendy House, and the name has stuck through to the the current van. She even has her own "Wendy's Keys" keyring 8)

Tina


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

suedew said:


> Surprisingly have struggled a bit naming this one, was originally Wilbur as in 'wilbur wagon' which was the name of a previous van, affectionately known as the 's*****ing wagon'   by my so called friends. only ever used it on my own :roll:
> Now known as THE MAN as in van the man morrison. wanted to call it bruce as that means swift, but it confused next door's dog :lol:
> Sue


Wow, two mentions in one post for my most favourite ever singer.

Ours has ORG in the reg so Paul keeps suggesting Orgy, but i'm not sure!!!!

Still thinking, haven't really had a chance to play in her yet, hopefully going away for a couple of days in about 10 days.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hank the Tank (the van after Hank Marvin and Hank Sanders, a dear family friend now sadly departed)

Pig (the flying Peugeot Speedfight Scooter)

Lobster (Mrs D's bright red folding mountain bike)

********* Me. (could be anything depending on how badly behaved I have been.


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Ours is Hans Erwin Hymer. I wanted to name him (definitely a he) but now feel a bit silly referring to him as Hans so just call him the van.

Seeing that everyone else names theirs makes me feel less silly.... or rather, still a bit silly but in good company!

Sarah


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

We call him Huma

The German pronunciation of Hymer

But he allows us to have Fun, and helps us live up to his name


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We have a Bessie called Betsy.
Previous owners called her Betty, so we adapted it slightly.


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Ours is called Fudge after the number plate FDG we have ordered a new mh and that will be called WAYNE again after the expected number plate It certainly helps us to name vehicles after the number plate if possible as it helps to remind us of the full number when required

Pauline


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*M/h name*

The wife calls ours the horse box!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Jodi1 said:


> flyingpig said:
> 
> 
> > Ours is "Henry Vernon" after my departed brother who left me a few bob to play with, bless him!
> ...


Perhaps you could call her Milly (Mother in law love you)

Milly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Awwww Milly thats lovely. Good name all round :lol:


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Our Laika is called Freddy
Freddy Laika., we have the name on the front and back and when you look up you can see the Laika.

Wish we had his money, thats if he is still alive

Jakki


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

bonnieboo, Freddie Laker died in 2006, still a nice name for your MH though.

Keith


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Juliet*

Ours is Juliet... from the reg when speaking to the insurance man


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

gudlucker said:


> bonnieboo, Freddie Laker died in 2006, still a nice name for your MH though.
> 
> Keith


Oops 8O


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We named ours Breeshey (pronounced Breesha). Named after a friend's daughter, much to her pride. In retrospect it was a mistake (hope you're not reading this Breeshey  ) as our Commer van is called Bertha and when having discussions about either or both vans it gets kind of complicated.with all the 'B' thing going on.


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

Our van is called Anacoluthe which we are told is an ancient greek word for 'snail' 
Seemed appropriate for a "plodding Talbot" and carrying our own home.
Ken & Sue


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Ours is called "The Goose" (hence the pic) it's big white & ungainly and handles like a goose landing on water, effective but not pretty  

It's now become the word for "home" as we full time .

i.e "See you back at the Goose" ," Come over to the Goose" or
" The Goose wouldn't like those roads !! "

John


----------



## Terrorgram (Jun 14, 2010)

*Murph*

Plain n simple...... Actually, it's son of Murph, but I'm a creature of habit! :wink:


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

What a happy post  

Ours is called Robyn, named after Angela's father.....he wasn't called Robyn but Tommy :? 

Anyway, he has come back as a robin but the 'van has to have a girl's name so hence the 'y'.

Strange but then aren't we all?? :roll: :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Right at the moment I would call it Sponge. Just about to go in for it's fifth damp treatment on a three year old motorhome.
Gerry


----------



## rht (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't tell you what ours is called most of the time here, the moderators would kill me. :evil:


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

Ours is called 'LaLa' courtesy of one of the grandchildren because she's pretty!  

Like Dora the explorer


----------



## lewy (Jul 20, 2008)

we call ours harry as in harry the hymer old but reliable


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

The motorhome's Foxy, after the first two letters of the reg: Foxtrot Bravo.
We've also got a tranny van called Smudge (SMJ in reg) and a Suzuki Samurai jeep called Sam.


----------

